# Qubelok system multibay beardie mansion ?



## kingofnobbys (Jul 20, 2016)

Peppa and Toothless are getting too big for their rearing tubs (8 months old) and Rex's old timber enclosure is very rough and ready (I'm not much chop as a carpenter  ) , plus I have limited floor space so I am thinking of using QUBELOK connectors to build a new 3 bay beardie apartment building for Rex, Peppa and Toothless. each enclosure with a 4 foot x 2 foot footprint (I think 18" tall each).
I've seen how well Qubelok systems work as 4x4 cargo bay drawers and a book shelves , they looked very easy to make and strong.

See https://www.aluminiumtc.com.au/qubelok/

Essentially will have 1" square black aluminium tubing as my structural elements and 6mm thick clear colourless UV hardened Perspex sheeting for the back and sides (large sheets (long enough to cover for all 3 stacked enclosures) for the back and sides for more rigidity.

I'll have sliding 6mm thick perspect sheets for front doors.

1/2 inch thick marine ply for the tops and bottoms of each enclosure (I'll not be painting these, but lining the bottoms with loose ceramic tile overtop of a 3mm thick Perspex liner.

Not sure if I should use rivets , or glue, or self taping screws to hold everything together especially the tubes to the joiners and the Perspex to the aluminium tubing.
Did consider just using all Perspex but I'm not convinced the special acrylic glue is strong enough and am worried about the fumes it gives off while setting and after curing.


Anyone used the QUBELOK or CONNECTIT system to build multibay enclosures ? 
How well did they hold together ?


----------



## Ships (Jul 20, 2016)

Mate I've built quite a large system of multi bay enclosures with this stuff and the fittings were quite tight and didn't really require any other form of fixing. If however they are a tad loose I'd be inclined to use rivits myself.


----------



## eipper (Jul 21, 2016)

Ulrich Aluminum is your new friend!!!!! 

I I use black lipped mainly. You can also buy aluminum sandwich panel. This is a merten's enclosure


----------



## Smittiferous (Jul 21, 2016)

I actually know a guy who imports and CNC cuts ACP (aluminium sandwich panel)... It's great stuff.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jul 22, 2016)

eipper said:


> Ulrich Aluminum is your new friend!!!!!
> 
> I I use black lipped mainly. You can also buy aluminum sandwich panel. This is a merten's enclosure View attachment 318642



Wow ! .... that looks fabulous and very tidy.

Think I'll go ahead and start ordering my bits and pieces to use Qubelok as my multibay beardie set up. Expect I'll post some progress photos as the build progresses.

PS I've just ordered some precut 6mm thick Perspex.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jul 28, 2016)

My order of precut sheets of 6mm UV hardened clear colourless Perspex has arrived. 

Next up is my precut 1/2" thick marine plywood and the qubelok connectors and the precut 1" powdercoated black aluminium tubing.

Really worth buying everything precut to my specs , means I don't need to have some powertools or jigs and should save me lots of time.


----------

